# a visit to a local pond



## terryo (May 25, 2008)

Today I went to collect some duckweed from the local pond, but it was too early. We got a little bit. I took my son and my grandson and got some great pictures, but only saw one painted turtle. In another week or two there will be loads of turtles sitting on logs there. All kinds...painted..res. 
A little bit of duckweed





my grandson scooping some up




one lone painted turtle basking




this guy got a hand out from my son




On the right side of the picture, it gets narrow and this is where the pond empties into the bay. This is where the water is half fresh water and half salt water. In the summer there are loads of Diamond Backs there basking. It was getting late, and we didn't want to walk over to see if there was any. Next time when I go for more duckweed we will take a look.




Just resting.....




Some people were catching Sunnies and just having a picnic.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 25, 2008)

Boy Terry, what a wonderful place and way to spend the day. Great pics. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2008)

O wow, I wish we could have places like in Montreal.

You are very lucky.

Isa


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

Great pics Terry! Nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2008)

What a wonderful way to spend the day. Bet your Grandson enjoyed "playing" in the water. So great to especially see three generations spending time together and I am sure those pictures carried memories of laughter on them.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 27, 2008)

Terry,

That is wonderful and a great place to be with your family. My son will do the same thing that your grandson is doing in the picture. And thank goodness it's not down in Florida. The place you describe in one of the pics that is half fresh and half salt water, in Florida you will find a lot of alligators in these areas. Again thanks for sharing your great pics.

Minh


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all. We had a wonderful day. Was minding my grandson for the weekend.


----------

